# A dedication



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Por Causa De Voce
It means don't ever go away in southern Portuguese.






Greg


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Who is this dedicated to?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...well if you meant it for me you must be psychic. At 1.40am I was standing by my breville buttering and marmiting my toast considering killing myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe that's why you are attracted to me?
Anhilism, a nice shade of eye-shadow for my make-up bag. Bourjoui.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

> Maybe that's why you are attracted to me?


That's directed towards whom; all of us?

That?s the ticket; boost your confidence up


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not saying it's a positive thing.

Is make-up going to make me more femine? Truely? Isn't my feminity determined by the person I am? Even physically, isn't my identity as a woman determined by what I am under the make-up?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femininity



> To categorize human characteristics and behaviors into "feminine" or "masculine" is to rely on the current dominant culture of any society, as well as to rely on the essentialist notions of the binary woman/man. Thus, traits that are traditionally considered feminine might be categorized into the physical (such as breasts, wider hips in relation to body size, softer facial features without facial hair, etc.) and the psychological, manifested in such things as a concern for relationships (sympathy, sensitivity, high language skills, receptivity) and aesthetics (decoration and ornamentation of home and person).





> Yin (Chinese: 陰 or 阴; pinyin: yīn; literally "shady place, north slope (hill), south bank (river); cloudy, overcast") is the darker element; it is passive, dark, feminine, downward-seeking, and corresponds to the night.


Yin relates to feminine with the dark element? darknesses is to shadow as make up is to mask. I believe women are more mysterious while wearing a mask, which can make them ?more? attractive (to ?some? men) as men long to be teased.

In the end, go with what feels right? yet if you?ve some what confused, that would be understandable.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually funnily enough I agree on the point of wearing a mask being highly erotic. That's why I think the hijab acheives the opposite effect to what is intended. I've always wanted to veil up.

I agree then, improving one's asthetics, albeit unnaturally, is a very feminine thing to do.

You have won this argument.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I wore a mask every day for 10yrs. I didn't know a girl more addicted to wearing make-up than myself. Then I learned to give it up because it was time to put it behind me. Sometimes I feel like I have not just come into a different brand of feminity but actually escaped it a bit too.

The real feminine power (other than just being beautiful) is manipulating men with her femininity like a lap-dancer. But that is just a game at the end of the day and you can't do it forever.

It's just a skill like any other....I don't honestly think that that can constitute identity.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Take Britney Spears. No one could have been more adept in manipulating men with feminine power....and she's given it all up to shave her head. I applaud her.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

So you are right Darren, I'm wrong to argue the case for a more empowered style of feminity that involves being oneself and totally bare.

But on the other hand, there is more to life, and in truth, I think it is you that can't accept the fact I don't wear make-up.

Keep on saying it is all about "improving my confidence".

But I'll still be thinking it is all really about you and your need for me to "mask up" and define feminity.

The other thing with femininity is that it can't be defined. It's ever changing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

> You have won this argument.


Are we set up to be argumentative in the sense that we wish to win one over each other? Do not assume me smirking over this ?argument?? the only pleasure I want is for us both to be happy by helpping each other become more self aware? you may not feel it but you _have_ changed me for the better, and thank you for that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Increased confidents due to ?make up? will change a person?s identity, and I think any increased confidents makes a better person if they don?t allow it to go to their head (Unlike me as it's given me a big Ego? although I only wear make up be hide closed doors :wink: )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> Take Britney Spears.


People now see "her" as in "herself" and not _only_ her beauty, seems she ?may? have assumed everything which has happened and coursed her a great deal of pain is linked to her beauty? although one can only assume this.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

She just wants to be herself. Maybe she's just fed up of being told what to be.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I absolutely love Britney Spears, she's so inspiring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

It doesn?t matter whether I?m right or wrong, I want to allow you to see the ?bigger? picture? although I must admit I still do not understand this picture.

I can?t accept you not wearing make-up? I?ve no problem in the matter; and why should I when you?re already beautiful with out make-up, might I be considerate to other women who lay their eyes on you? Due to them being jealous how attractive you are with out make-up? takes guts for a women not to wear a mask as well? I?m proud of you.

No, you?re more then welcome to do as you wish, I do not want to lock you down, I want you to be free.

How does it change?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

She wants to be human.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

edit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a cute smilie. It makes me think of a little baby laughing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

*tickles ya*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I think it's because it looks like a little toothless smile.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

lol... aww you're so cute Rozanne... nah it's not smiling, it's sticking it's tongue out  ... all this time you didn't know i was sticking my tongue outta you ... heh :mrgreen:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No...and it still doesn't look like it to me. Those are the gums.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright miss know it all "  " If it's not a tongue... why is it that to use it in the respect of "typing" it out... you write it like this: : P (With out a space)... seems a lot like the one i use from time to time: =P

*bows*

Thank you... .thank you... I love being right...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I absolutely love Britney Spears, she's so inspiring


Is that a joke? Sigh, I can never tell.

How can you admire someone like her? She's gone craaaaackers. Shaved all her hair off, stumbling around drunk all the time, popping out kids like they were a sticking plaster for her crumbling psyche, marrying, divorcing, marrying....

Hey, sounds a bit like me, except for the kids. And I'm the world's most evil man. Maybe we should get together and usher in a world of darkness and gin.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No, I am genuinely inspired by her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel for Britney. It was inevitable for her (apparantly) that things would start to come crashing down and Im not really surprised this happened. I hope she will be able to pick up the pieces, put them together and get out stronger, although that probably will be very tough for her. Im not a fan. I just have a human heart I guess.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah I didn't like her music, but she's going through some rough times and it would be great to see her pull through. Sadly all the media attention she will be getting will just make it worse


----------

